# Your best IPA



## Byran (21/5/13)

Whats the recipe for your personal best IPA . Here is mine
Its the best IPA Ive made to date.

Its No chill so the IBUs are more like 40 + so not the heaviest one but the flavour from this combo is sooo balanced. I love it.
I think the hop combo is perfect.

```
Recipe: Killer IPA
Brewer: Byran
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.88 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.04 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 22.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 89.1 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
3.00 g                Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins)      Water Agent   2        -             
4.50 kg               Pale Malt (5.9 EBC)                      Grain         3        77.6 %        
0.50 kg               Toasted Malt (53.2 EBC)                  Grain         4        8.6 %         
0.50 kg               Wheat Malt, Joe White (5.9 EBC)          Grain         5        8.6 %         
0.20 kg               Caramunich 2 Malt (200.0 EBC)            Grain         6        3.4 %         
0.10 kg               Caraaroma (256.1 EBC)                    Grain         7        1.7 %         
15.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           8        19.0 IBUs     
1.00 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        9        -             
20.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           10       2.1 IBUs      
20.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min           Hop           11       4.7 IBUs      
20.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           12       5.4 IBUs      
20.00 g               Mosaic [13.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           13       5.1 IBUs      
10.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min           Hop           14       0.0 IBUs      
10.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           15       0.0 IBUs      
10.00 g               Mosaic [13.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           16       0.0 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               US05 Dry pack                                          17                   
10.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days       Hop           18       0.0 IBUs      
10.00 g               Mosaic [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days      Hop           19       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: BIAB
Total Grain Weight: 5.80 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Beta              Add 33.43 l of water at 67.7 C          63.0 C        30 min        
Alpha             Add -0.00 l of water and heat to 69.0 C 69.0 C        40 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min               75.6 C        10 min        

Because its a biab I would say the hop additions are 15 or 20mins longer each......
```


----------



## slash22000 (21/5/13)

Sorry but what is a "bsmx" file? Can you post the recipe in text?


----------



## Byran (21/5/13)

slash22000 said:


> Sorry but what is a "bsmx" file? Can you post the recipe in text?


Sorry mate im just trying a few things out on the attachment side of things, ive edited it. 
The bsmx file is the actual beersmith recipe. If you use beer smith you can open it directly to your program


----------



## Byran (21/5/13)

Just want to get some other opinions for hop and malt combos


----------



## Judanero (22/5/13)

This one was really well received by my mates:

DHALSIM PALE ALE (RIPA)

4.97 kg Maris Otter Floor Malted (Thomas Fawcett)

1.44 kg Rye malt (Weyermann)

696g Pale crystal (Thomas Fawcett)

398g Carahell (Weyermann)


19g Magnum @60 mins

10g Amarillo, 5g Simcoe, 5g Warrior, Brewbrite @ 10 mins

30g Pacific gem, 30 g Pacifica @ 5 mins

Mash: 55 for 10, 66 for 90, 78 for 10

Total vol: ~22L
Yeast: 1056
OG:1.062 FG:1.010


* I personally would have upped the Magnum @ 60


----------



## Judanero (22/5/13)

My favourite:

Deck wrecker IPA

4kg Joe White traditional
500g Pale caramalt (TF)

20g Magnum @ 60mins
10g Cascade, 5g Amarillo @ 10 mins

12g Cascade, 50g Amarillo @ flameout
1 x whirfloc

Yeast:Us-05
Total vol:~19L

Mash:67 for 60, 78 for 10
90 min boil

OG: 1.048.....forgot to take FG


*Delicious


----------



## Adr_0 (22/5/13)

Nice Bryan, looks good. I will post a recipe in a month probably, as I'm a couple of weeks off brewing. How did the CaraAroma go? An awesome malt but obviously dark and strong.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/5/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/1434-lord-nelson-citra-cascading-out-of-this-galaxy-pale-ale/

It's borderline IPA.

I'm currently carbonating one (but I've tried it, and it's pretty damn nice):

16L (no chill)

OG 1.057
FG 1.014
IBU 50.8
ABV% 5.9% (bottle adjusted)


JW Pils Malt 3.63
Crystal Medium .5

Summit 20g 0 minutes no chill 15.9% 19.69IBU
Citra 20g 0 minutes no chill 11.9% 16.21IBU
Mosaic 20g 0 minutes no chill 11.0% 14.99IBU

Dry hop after 7 days the following:

Cascade, Citra and Mosaic 20g each.


----------



## Nick JD (22/5/13)

On tap at the moment and about to run out. I reckon it's pretty difficult to make a bad IPA ... my favourite one is usually the latest one.

That said, I prefer them bottle conditioned, but can't be arsed bottling them.

This one has a touch of Galaxy in the midst of the Citra which is my lastest trick with hoppy ales - the beer still tastes like "Citra", but the Galaxy tweaks the flavour toward passionfruit. Rather than mixing two hops, using one to dominate and the other to tweak it's flavour makes for a unique taste.

*Citra IPA 2* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (°P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.10 %
Colour (SRM): 7.2 (EBC): 14.1
Bitterness (IBU): 61.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

89.74% Pale Ale Malt
6.41% Dextrose
2.56% Caramunich III
1.28% Acidulated Malt

2.3 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 2 Days (Dry Hop)


55C:10, 62C:15, 67C:45. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 23°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## mwd (22/5/13)

One for the Kits and bits or toucan users. Surprisingly good and dead easy My best K&K so far just doing another one now with Galaxy and Simcoe dry hopped with some leftover Chinook.


2 x Coopers Draught 
1 Kg BE1 
500g Maltose Rice Syrup

30g Galaxy @20 mins
10g Galaxy 10g Nelson Sauvin dry hopped at 6 days

US05 yeast made up to 23L


----------



## Byran (22/5/13)

Adr_0 said:


> Nice Bryan, looks good. I will post a recipe in a month probably, as I'm a couple of weeks off brewing. How did the CaraAroma go? An awesome malt but obviously dark and strong.


I really like using cararoma its got an interesting taste, like really dark toffee, so only a small amount for flavour mostly just adds deep red/brown colour.


----------



## Byran (22/5/13)

Judanero said:


> This one was really well received by my mates:
> 
> DHALSIM PALE ALE (RIPA)
> 
> ...


Wow what did the floor malt go like as the base? Ive never used it before but I have tried beers with it and am impressed. Also how does Pacifica go as an aroma hop. Whats the main flavour like?


----------



## Byran (22/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> One for the Kits and bits or toucan users. Surprisingly good and dead easy My best K&K so far just doing another one now with Galaxy and Simcoe dry hopped with some leftover Chinook.
> 
> 
> 2 x Coopers Draught
> ...


Does the rice syrup give a nice clean taste? Could you use actual rice in an IPA to get a cleaner crisper flavour or would that be too clean and make it really bitter? Another thing I havent tried.....


----------



## lukiferj (22/5/13)

I mostly make pale ales and IPAs. This is probably my favourite so far. IBUs are no where near 102 (as per the no chill adjustment) but still has the right amount of bitterness and flavour for my tastes. All my dry hopping is done through keg hopping.


Yakima Delivery IPA
American IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.900
Total Hops (g): 150.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (°P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 10.1 (EBC): 19.9
Bitterness (IBU): 102.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (93.22%)
0.300 kg Caramunich I (5.08%)
0.100 kg Caraaroma (1.69%)

Hop Bill
----------------
40.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
25.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Days (Dry Hop) (1.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## mckenry (22/5/13)

```
This is my homegrown, all Australian ingredients IPA. Its a beauty. Me and one mate in particular, drink way too much of it.
Note - It takes a week or 10 days for the late hops to settle down to perfect drinking. With Galaxy late and Stella dry, these bad girls can be overpowering for a week or so. Once they settle down, its pure.

Here it is - this was in whats in the glass, but the condensation so badly robs this beer of its true clarity
```







BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com Recipe: Australian IPA Brewer: mckenry Asst Brewer: Style: Australian IPA TYPE: All Grain Taste: (30.0) Recipe Specifications -------------------------- Boil Size: 70.73 l Post Boil Volume: 61.98 l Batch Size (fermenter): 53.00 l Bottling Volume: 50.00 l Estimated OG: 1.066 SG Estimated Color: 17.4 EBC Estimated IBU: 51.3 IBUs Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 % Est Mash Efficiency: 96.9 % Boil Time: 75 Minutes Ingredients: ------------ Amt Name Type # %/IBU 8.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 6.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 8.50 kg Joe Whyte Traditional Ale (3.4 EBC) Grain 3 61.8 % 3.00 kg Joe Whyte Malts Wheat (3.4 EBC) Grain 4 21.8 % 1.00 kg Joe Whyte Malts Crystal (145.0 EBC) Grain 5 7.3 % 0.25 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 1.8 % 80.00 g Stella [14.10 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 45.5 IBUs 4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent 8 - 1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) [Boil for 10 min] Sugar 9 7.3 % 50.00 g Galaxy [14.30 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 5.8 IBUs 8.00 g BrewBrite (Boil 0.0 mins) Fining 11 - 1.0 pkg Australian Ale Yeast (White Labs #WLP009 Yeast 12 - 3.00 tsp Gelatin (Secondary 3.0 days) Fining 13 - 30.00 g Stella [15.90 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs Mash Schedule: My Mash, Full Body, 2 Step, Total Grain Weight: 13.75 kg ---------------------------- Name Description Step Temperat Step Time Protein Rest Add 39.53 l of water and heat to 55.0 C 55.0 C 5 min Saccharification Add 0.00 l of water at 68.0 C 68.0 C 60 min Mash Out Add 0.00 l of water at 75.0 C 75.0 C 10 min Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 21.99l, 21.99l) of 75.0 C water Notes: ------


----------



## Judanero (22/5/13)

Byran said:


> Wow what did the floor malt go like as the base? Ive never used it before but I have tried beers with it and am impressed. Also how does Pacifica go as an aroma hop. Whats the main flavour like?


It works well, the 19% rye seemed to balance the crystal and MO nicely, only subtle hints came through.

I like Pacifica and use it for aroma and flavour additions in most of my APA,IPA,Ambers etc even in my American dark lagers. In this beer it was slightly citrusy but I don't think that can be attributed just to the Pacifica due to the Amarillo, simcoe and warrior. I'm keen to do a pale ale just using pacific gem as flavour and aroma to get a better idea if it came through in this one, and will probably brew this again due to the crowds response


----------



## Byran (22/5/13)

lukiferj said:


> I mostly make pale ales and IPAs. This is probably my favourite so far. IBUs are no where near 102 (as per the no chill adjustment) but still has the right amount of bitterness and flavour for my tastes. All my dry hopping is done through keg hopping.
> 
> 
> Yakima Delivery IPA
> ...


Well thats double my one in IBU and then some. Ha ha ha I made one that was pushing 70 IBU it was great but hardly an easy drinker. More of an adventure in a glass. I love this style.
I must say, your hop bill I have never tried. 
What are the flavours like?


----------



## Screwtop (22/5/13)

Well published, my standard/base IPA recipe. Originally given to me by a Pro Brewer in 2007.

OG 1.060
IBU 54

Pale Malt 70%
Munich Dark 30%

Bittering hops (60 min) 75% of IBU's

Finishing hops (15 min) 25% of IBU's

Yeast - select for attenuation (terminal gravity around 1.014) for balance.

Hop selection based upon style!

A fantastic base IPA recipe!

Screwy




Screwy


----------



## mwd (22/5/13)

Byran said:


> Does the rice syrup give a nice clean taste? Could you use actual rice in an IPA to get a cleaner crisper flavour or would that be too clean and make it really bitter? Another thing I havent tried.....


I got the idea from BribieG. Cannot really say it adds anything to the taste but maltose is an easily fermentable sugar. I find most toucans seem to stop at 1.020 with plenty body but not sweet. I am still a Kit, extract brewer so have not tried adding rice to a mash.
I think you boil it to mush and then add it to your barley mash.


----------



## lukiferj (22/5/13)

Byran said:


> Well thats double my one in IBU and then some. Ha ha ha I made one that was pushing 70 IBU it was great but hardly an easy drinker. More of an adventure in a glass. I love this style.
> I must say, your hop bill I have never tried.
> What are the flavours like?


Don't normally use this many hops but couldn't resist when my package arrived from Yakima Valley  Looking back at my brew notes I actually got way better efficiency than this so ended up being over 6%.

I like magnum as a nice, smooth bittering hop as its cheap and doesn't add much flavour that I can tell. Centennial is my all time favourite hop. I get a fair bit of citrus from it as well as some bitterness. Seems to also work well with a lot of other US hops. I have tried centennial and columbus in a few brews now and really like the combination.


----------



## lukiferj (22/5/13)

Screwtop said:


> Well published, my standard/base IPA recipe. Originally given to me by a Pro Brewer in 2007.
> 
> OG 1.060
> IBU 54
> ...


Cheers Screwy. Recipe saved!


----------



## browndog (22/5/13)

Byran said:


> Whats the recipe for your personal best IPA . Here is mine
> Its the best IPA Ive made to date.
> 
> Its No chill so the IBUs are more like 40 + so not the heaviest one but the flavour from this combo is sooo balanced. I love it.
> ...


That's an APA not an IPA Brian.


----------



## Damien13 (22/5/13)

snap!


----------



## vykuza (22/5/13)

I've just cracked a keg of an english IPA and it's the duck's! Well recommended if you want a change from the american style. The 60 minute addition is probably lost in the melange, so don't be afraid to use something neutral early in the boil.

Emergency IPA (English IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (°P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.89 %
Colour (SRM): 9.2 (EBC): 18.1
Bitterness (IBU): 47.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

97.35% Maris Otter Malt
2.65% Crystal 90

1 g/L First Gold (7.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Fuggles (5% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Styrian Golding (4.1% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (5.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Fuggles (5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Styrian Golding (4.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Fuggles (5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Styrian Golding (4.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1187 - Ringwood Ale

Notes: into cube at 1.065 wow


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Byran (23/5/13)

browndog said:


> That's an APA not an IPA Brian.


Actually according to the beer profile in beer smith it is in the IPA category, as it is no chilled and as I said the IBU is up in the 40's not as it is stated.


----------



## Byran (23/5/13)

Nick R said:


> I've just cracked a keg of an english IPA and it's the duck's! Well recommended if you want a change from the american style. The 60 minute addition is probably lost in the melange, so don't be afraid to use something neutral early in the boil.
> 
> Emergency IPA (English IPA)
> 
> ...


I havent had a chance to use Maris Otter malt yet but I hear that its pretty special compared to the JW pale.
With all the english hops did you get a nice resiny caramelly flavour through?


----------



## Dave70 (23/5/13)

Screwtop said:


> Well published, my standard/base IPA recipe. Originally given to me by a Pro Brewer in 2007.
> 
> OG 1.060
> IBU 54
> ...


Come on Screwy, we all know you need five or six malts, at least a dozen hop additions at various stages of the boil plus dry hopping, and an IBU of 90 + to make a decent IPA..


----------



## browndog (23/5/13)

Byran said:


> Actually according to the beer profile in beer smith it is in the IPA category, as it is no chilled and as I said the IBU is up in the 40's not as it is stated.


In that case you better send me a bottle so I can confirm Beersmiths predictions B)


----------



## fletcher (23/5/13)

if you like one with less in-your-face hops but still a nice big beer, i made this recently and absolutely love it. it could be dry hopped i think to give it more hop character but i don't think it needs it all that much:

jean genie - IPA 9% - 20L

5.15kg simpsons maris otter
600gm weyermann munich 1
300gm weyermann carapils (dextrine)
25gm columbus (pellets, 14 aa%, 60 mins)
40gm amarillo (pellets, 6 aa%, 30 mins)
10gm cascade (pellets, 5 aa%, 30 mins)
10gm columbus (pellets, 14%, 30 mins)
15gm DCL yeast US-05 - american ale (1.5 packs)
0.5 tablet whirlfloc


----------



## NewtownClown (23/5/13)

fletcher said:


> if you like one with less in-your-face hops but still a nice big beer, i made this recently and absolutely love it. it could be dry hopped i think to give it more hop character but i don't think it needs it all that much:
> 
> jean genie - IPA 9% - 20L


 it knocks your socks off and makes wiring an STC bloody difficult - your flat not burnt down yet?


----------



## fletcher (23/5/13)

hahahaha just as we planned it? i love it. i'm gonna have to make another one i think and dry hop it. still plenty more at my place with your name on it...every time i have one glass i have to stop or i'll get too wobbly!

place hasn't burned down yet


----------



## Byran (23/5/13)

Ha ha 9% is like hoppy barley wine!
So is that a session beer or nah?
Love the insight I will have to try quite a few of these hop combos I cant wait. 
Agreed I think the term IPA is open to interpretation but I suppose when there are IPA's like Vale and James squires being labeled as such, who knows what to think........ Mine is heaps more bitter and hoppy than them?


----------



## Byran (23/5/13)

And some of the brewers on here are so desensitised to IBU that they think a 50IBU light lager is prob piss weak. Lol
Not takin the piss its a fact. Ha ha


----------



## Byran (23/5/13)

browndog said:


> In that case you better send me a bottle so I can confirm Beersmiths predictions B)


By the time it gets to you it might be a bit weathered from the travel? Whats your address.


----------



## fletcher (23/5/13)

i'd happily call it a session beer. newtownclown might be able to elucidate better than i though (we made it together), as i can't say i've ever had a barley wine. to me it tastes as sessionable as any lower ABV pale ale in that you can easily drink many of them as it doesn't _taste_ strong. drinks so smoothly. probably my favourite beer thus far in my home brew journey.


----------



## Byran (23/5/13)

fletcher said:


> i'd happily call it a session beer. newtownclown might be able to elucidate better than i though (we made it together), as i can't say i've ever had a barley wine. to me it tastes as sessionable as any lower ABV pale ale in that you can easily drink many of them as it doesn't _taste_ strong. drinks so smoothly. probably my favourite beer thus far in my home brew journey.


Thats sweet then, If you can make it taste smooth and not have harshness anywhere and have it at 9% then you are definitely winning.


----------



## slash22000 (23/5/13)

Double (or Imperial) IPA, is the term you're looking for, not Barleywine (although the two sort of crossover a bit).


----------



## Byran (23/5/13)

Yeh I think it would be like that but I was thinkin barleywine cause of the "less in your face hops" you see.


----------



## slash22000 (23/5/13)

Looking at the recipe again you are probably right. No aroma additions at all.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/5/13)

American Barleywines can be in your face hoppy when young. It dissipates when aged and becomes a deeper maltier flavour.

I just bottled my failure Barleywine (Water emergency turned off by Cradle Mountain Water during what would have been sparge time). OG 1.092, FG 1.020.

I hopped it with Yank Hops at flameout (no chill), in a seniors moment (as I had forgotten to put it in at 60, as I was wandering around the house cursing my luck and trying to find any magic sources of clean water for an hour).

Chucked a handful of ebay bourbon oak chips on it for a week.

Tasted it (multiple times) over that week and at bottling time. It was absolutely incredible. A bit of yank hoppiness but a nice balanced oak bourbon flavour.

I'm (hoping) to age them for a year or so, minus a contribution to a couple of brewers.

I will be making another one in the near future.


----------



## slash22000 (23/5/13)

> Chucked a handful of ebay bourbon oak chips on it for a week.


I don't suppose you have a link to where you bought these? Didn't realise you could just get them off eBay.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/5/13)

slash22000 said:


> I don't suppose you have a link to where you bought these? Didn't realise you could just get them off eBay.


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Essencia-Tennessee-Bourbon-Barrel-Chunks-Oak-Chips-Sampler-Home-Brew-Essence-/150850022986?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item231f5cae4a

That's what I used.

But I've seen these : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Toasted-Charred-New-American-Oak-Bourbon-Whisky-Chips-Home-Brew-/261215641945?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item3cd1aa6159#ht_1526wt_932

Which I reckon look better.


----------



## Byran (23/5/13)

browndog said:


> That's an APA not an IPA Brian.


Ok so I just added 15mins to all my hop additions to allow for the no chill and beersmith reckons the IBU is more like 70 or so.
No biggie.


----------



## punkin (24/5/13)

slash22000 said:


> I don't suppose you have a link to where you bought these? Didn't realise you could just get them off eBay.



Send me a PM. I'd be happy to supply you with some used bourbon dominoes that would run circles round those chips for quality.
I have the unused ones on my site, but there's often a few used ones floating around here.


----------



## mckenry (24/5/13)

Fixed up my formatting from page 1. Disgraceful.

This is my All Australian IPA. Everything grown, malted, manufactured in Aust (AFAIK)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Australian IPA
Brewer: mckenry 
Asst Brewer:
Style: Australian IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 70.73 l
Post Boil Volume: 61.98 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 53.00 l
Bottling Volume: 50.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.066
SG Estimated Color: 17.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 51.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 96.9 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
8.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 -
6.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -

8.50 kg Joe Whyte Traditional Ale (3.4 EBC) Grain 3 61.8 %
3.00 kg Joe Whyte Malts Wheat (3.4 EBC) Grain 4 21.8 %
1.00 kg Joe Whyte Malts Crystal (145.0 EBC) Grain 5 7.3 %
0.25 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 1.8 %

80.00 g Stella [14.10 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 45.5 IBUs
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent 8 -
1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) [Boil for 10 min] Sugar 9 7.3 %
50.00 g Galaxy [14.30 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 5.8 IBUs
8.00 g BrewBrite (Boil 0.0 mins) Fining 11 -
1.0 pkg Australian Ale Yeast (White Labs #WLP009 Yeast 12 -
3.00 tsp Gelatin (Secondary 3.0 days) Fining 13 -
30.00 g Stella [15.90 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs

Mash Schedule: My Mash, Full Body, 2 Step,
Total Grain Weight: 13.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Protein Rest Add 39.53 l of water and heat to 55.0 C 55.0 C 5 min Saccharification
Add 0.00 l of water at 68.0 C 68.0 C
60 min Mash Out Add 0.00 l of water at 75.0 C 75.0 C 10 min
Sparge: Batch sparge with 3 steps (Drain mash tun, , 21.99l, 21.99l) of 75.0 C water Notes:
------


----------



## slash22000 (24/5/13)

Recently made this recipe: http://www.bertusbrewery.com/2013/01/ipa-clone-series-blind-pig-ipa.html , but with a dry hop schedule closer to the new version: http://www.bertusbrewery.com/2013/05/blind-pig-clone-20.html , with the CTZ substituted with Chinook (didn't have any CTZ) at the time.

Drinking it last night, it's the best IPA I've ever tasted, not that I'm exactly an expert, but it is seriously an amazing beer. I'm already worried for how long this keg will last. h34r:


----------



## NewtownClown (24/5/13)

slash22000 said:


> Looking at the recipe again you are probably right. No aroma additions at all.





fletcher said:


> i'd happily call it a session beer. newtownclown might be able to elucidate better than i though (we made it together), as i can't say i've ever had a barley wine. to me it tastes as sessionable as any lower ABV pale ale in that you can easily drink many of them as it doesn't _taste_ strong. drinks so smoothly. probably my favourite beer thus far in my home brew journey.


 Fletcher neglected to dry hop....


----------



## Nick JD (24/5/13)

This is my favourite Imperial.

*Simcoe IIPA* (Imperial IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.079 (°P): 19.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol (ABV): 8.02 %
Colour (SRM): 15.8 (EBC): 31.1
Bitterness (IBU): 63.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

82.79% Pale Ale Malt
6.09% Cane Sugar
5.02% Caramunich III
3.65% Candy Syrup Extra Dark (CB)
1.24% Carabohemian
1.22% Acidulated Malt

1.7 g/L Simcoe (13.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
2.1 g/L Simcoe (13.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Simcoe (13.5% Alpha) @ 2 Days (Dry Hop)


55C:10, 62C:15, 67C:45. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 22°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## wbosher (24/5/13)

Screwtop said:


> Well published, my standard/base IPA recipe. Originally given to me by a Pro Brewer in 2007.
> 
> OG 1.060
> IBU 54
> ...


I love simplicity. My favourite IPA is Dr Smurtos English IPA...ridiculously simple and delicious.


----------



## fletcher (24/5/13)

NewtownClown said:


> Fletcher neglected to dry hop....


indeed i did. i still love it. going to make a BIAB version 2 of it soon with dry hops


----------



## fletcher (7/6/13)

mckenry said:


> Fixed up my formatting from page 1. Disgraceful.
> 
> This is my All Australian IPA. Everything grown, malted, manufactured in Aust (AFAIK)
> 
> ...


hey mate,

how did this one turn out using the wlp009? i'm re-culturing some from coopers sparkling ale and was interested to see what it could be like in an IPA.


----------



## mckenry (7/6/13)

fletcher said:


> hey mate,
> 
> how did this one turn out using the wlp009? i'm re-culturing some from coopers sparkling ale and was interested to see what it could be like in an IPA.


 Hi fletcher,
Turned out really well. King Kong described it as sensational. It wont taste like a coopers, with galaxy and stella in it. Not sure if thats what youre after?
I only used coopers yeast to keep it all Australian. It did a great job though. Good attenuation, fast start. I brewed it at 19°.


----------



## fletcher (7/6/13)

thanks mate. nah didn't want it to be like coopers cos ill be using galaxy and perhaps cascade in mine; was just curious if there was any discernible tastes from the yeast that were worth mentioning. i was potentially going to try it a bit higher to bring out the banana flavours. still in the ideas stage just yet haha. thanks for letting me know


----------



## mckenry (10/6/13)

fletcher said:


> thanks mate. nah didn't want it to be like coopers cos ill be using galaxy and perhaps cascade in mine; was just curious if there was any discernible tastes from the yeast that were worth mentioning. i was potentially going to try it a bit higher to bring out the banana flavours. still in the ideas stage just yet haha. thanks for letting me know


Not sure you'd want banana in an IPA. Hey, why not though? Who says? Happy to come round a try it when youre done... I'm in Glebe a few nights a week  Saw your question re culturing. Slurry and cell numbers is a real guessing game. Thats why I dont do slurry anymore. Basically you have bottle slurry, rather than fermenter slurry.
Still, yeast are hardy buggers, and a 500mL starter may be enough... I would just decant the liquid and fire up into a 1L or 1.5L for a 20ish L batch. Dont worry too much about getting rid of all the liquid, in fact stop pouring as soon as you see some cloud moving towards the exit point. Theyre yeasties !


----------



## fletcher (10/6/13)

mckenry said:


> Not sure you'd want banana in an IPA. Hey, why not though? Who says? Happy to come round a try it when youre done... I'm in Glebe a few nights a week  Saw your question re culturing. Slurry and cell numbers is a real guessing game. Thats why I dont do slurry anymore. Basically you have bottle slurry, rather than fermenter slurry.
> Still, yeast are hardy buggers, and a 500mL starter may be enough... I would just decant the liquid and fire up into a 1L or 1.5L for a 20ish L batch. Dont worry too much about getting rid of all the liquid, in fact stop pouring as soon as you see some cloud moving towards the exit point. Theyre yeasties !


legend, thanks for the info mate. yeah i'm gonna try it first in this english pale ale i made. simple fuggles/MO smash. fingers crossed! i'll let you know when she's ready. very welcome to come try it 

the banana flavoured one will sit on the backburner until i get this one made haha


----------



## mckenry (11/6/13)

fletcher said:


> legend, thanks for the info mate. yeah i'm gonna try it first in this english pale ale i made. simple fuggles/MO smash. fingers crossed! i'll let you know when she's ready. very welcome to come try it
> 
> the banana flavoured one will sit on the backburner until i get this one made haha


Done mate. Send me a message when its ready!


----------

